# Donor conception success rates



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi ladies,
Would highly appreciate your responses. It would be very helpful for those of us that are just going down the DE path.

So, for those of you that went down the IVF path:

Fertility issue:
Male factor?:
Did you also use Donor sperm?:
Your donors age
Number of eggs collected
Number fertilised
Number of day 3 or blasts 
Number transferred
Number frozen
How many cycles until success
Treatment location or clinic

Many thanks and baby dust to all of you!


----------

